# Java 3d tutorial



## insomnio (16. Jul 2004)

hi all!

wisst ihr vielleicht wo ich ein gutes Java 3d Tutorial finde? ich programmiere schon ein ganzes Weilchen Java und möchte mich nun mal an ein Spiel heranwagen. Doch ich hab noch absolut keine Erfahrung mit 3d Programmierung und auch keine Ahnung wie ich anfangen soll... Bin für jede Tipp/Link dankbar.

TIA


----------



## Isaac (16. Jul 2004)

Muss es denn unbedingt Java3D sein? Wieso nicht JOGL? Dafür gibts Tonnen von Tutorials (OpenGL ist die bestdokumentierteste 3D Sprache der Welt).

http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/games/gdc2004.html




> Java 3D and Java Open GL (JOGL)
> 
> Java 3D API works well and is perfectly acceptable for game development. The Java 3D provides a set of object-oriented interfaces that support a simple, high-level programming model you can use to build, render, and control the behavior of 3D objects and visual environments. Shawn Kendall showed an example of a car racing game they had created for last year's tutorial that relied on Java 3D. It ran well and looked like any car racing game you've seen.
> 
> ...




Und wenn du gerade dabei bist liest du auch gleich noch die Seite



http://nehe.gamedev.net

Viele der Beispiele gibts auch als Java und JOGL Implementierung. Damit hat man schon nen verdammt guten Start. Wenn du dann noch C++ kannst, kannst du dir die Beispiele die nicht in Java zur Verfügung stehen anpassen.


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Jul 2004)

Java3D-Tutorials gibt es aber auch einige.
Das offizielle von Sun: http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/java3d/(Englisch)
Dann eins auf Javacore (bevor Oxy meckert :wink: ): http://www.javacore.de/tutorials.php
Und noch das, das ich auf dieser Seite angefangen habe und in den Sommerferien mal weitermachen/verbessern werde: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4821

Ob jetzt JOGL/LWJGL/Java3D/jPCT oder was weiß ich was am besten für Spiele ist, darüber lässt sich streiten.
Ich werd sowas vielleicht auch bald nativ über die C#.NET-DirectX9-Schnittstelle machen (nur nebenbei).


----------

